# Diazepam



## Matt21 (Apr 14, 2002)

Hi. I ahve recently being diagnosed with IBS, i ahve suffered from abdominal pain for several years, just neglected to see anyone about it. My doctor put me on Colpermin and Colefac, i dont think the colefac helps at all, i dont really think the colpermin helps at all. The only thing that i have found to help, and help fast is Diazepam 5mg, these where px to me a while ago for a muscle prob with my shoulder, but i ahd sum left and thought it was worth a try, and they helped, have they any1 else?


----------



## jimmye (Nov 13, 2001)

I think they help me as well. I half or even quarter a 5 mg tablet because if I am having spasms at work I don't want to get sleepy and I am fairly small. It seems they don't have the nasty side effects of the antispasmotics. J


----------



## Blair (Dec 15, 1998)

valium, its a controlled substance and is addictive. It also works well for me at 2.5 mg for controlling IBS pain.


----------

